# Atrazine on Zoysia



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

I have a Poa Annua (annual bluegrass) problem this year in my Zoysia. Has anyone used Atrazine in a zoysia lawn? I know it is not labeled for zoysia, but I have read that is okay to use (as long as it's not heavily applied). Is this true?

I'm thinking of either getting the Spectracide Weed Stop for Lawns w/ Atrazine or just get the Atrazine concentrate from Hi Yield. I've tried Image without much luck.


----------



## Mack Wonder (Apr 4, 2019)

I have this same issue in my Zoysia lawn. There is a lot of it and I'm not sure how to control in terms of an annual calendar. I've been trying pull the large ones out by the roots.

Hopefully someone with deeper knowledge can provide some input.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

True. Atrazine applied at the label rate to Zoysia and not overdosed is safe on Zoysia. The products marketed to pro applicators have instructions for application to Zoysia.


----------



## A to Zoysia (Apr 4, 2020)

I don't have any post control herbicides for poa on hand except for a quart of Atrazine. I'm going to spot treat what I can see if any of you want to follow along. It'll be couple of weeks before I get a video ready on this.


----------



## FDee (Jun 13, 2019)

i'll be interested to see your results. i've struggled with poa in my zoysia in the past and have used atrazine as a post emergent with little stress to the turf and hit or miss results with killing the poa.

i applied prodiamine this past fall and have little to no poa so far. i think staying ahead of it is the way to go, but you should be okay with using atrazine postemergently.


----------

